# Improving on perfection



## wokka (May 4, 2011)

Casper enjoyed contact with a few new friends yesterday. Python chic not for mousy types - Local News - News - General - Newcastle Herald


----------



## AM Pythons (May 4, 2011)

was that your olive warrick?


----------



## LizardLady (May 4, 2011)

Hehehe, nice one Wokka!


----------



## Trouble (May 4, 2011)

gorgeous python, wokka 
it's good to see that they can use snakes on the fashion runway alive rather than wearing them as shoes or a handbag


----------



## Snake_Farmer (May 4, 2011)

AM Pythons - yes she is one our olives who holds a very strong bond with her keepers since she was born and the keeper was there right beside her so she felt safe.

A huge congrats goes to linda and the Guanabana team they put on a great show and the cloth designs were amazing, we were also very lucky to have already worked with the model in Make me a supermodel with one of their photo shoots involving the parents of this young olive.


----------



## sookie (May 4, 2011)

The note under the photo said albino snake,you have an albino olive.OMG that is sooooo very cool.please excuse my ignorance....but way cool.


----------



## wokka (May 4, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> was that your olive warrick?


 
It is my snake Tony, but Alison had to spend the day putting up with those temperamental models.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 4, 2011)

nice


----------



## MatE (May 4, 2011)

Good day to be a snake lol.


----------



## pythons73 (May 5, 2011)

Next time Warwick if you need anyone else..PM me..Top quality Olive..


----------



## shortstuff61 (May 5, 2011)

Wow, what a spectacular specimen. The Albino Olive looks great too!


----------



## saximus (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous snake guys. Well done on getting it in such a public place and showing it such a classy way


----------



## nathancl (May 5, 2011)

I have to say that the Cassablanca collection is truely the best Guanabana has had in recent years, im glad they killed it at the show yesterday and glad that they where able to use a snake aswell.

its going to be so sad when fashion week is over


----------



## AM Pythons (May 5, 2011)

great story warrick, thanks for sharing...


----------

